# Twinks vs. The Evil Empire



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Game 1 tonight! Get your homer hankies ready! Cy Young Santana to shut down the most overpriced, overpaid, overrated Yankees team in recent history (I say this despite the fact they won 100 games).

My call on the series....Twins in 4. We gotta finish them without going back to Yankee Stadium for Game 5.

"We're gonna win Twins
We're gonna score
We're gonna win Twins
Watch that baseball soar!"


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Uh oh, I am gonna have to start my TOMAHAWK CHOP !! :bop:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Smalls didn't the twins just lose three in a row to the yanks. Yankees in four games, if the twins don't win the first game it's over in three games.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

holmsvc said:


> Smalls didn't the twins just lose three in a row to the yanks. Yankees in four games, if the twins don't win the first game it's over in three games.


On behalf of smalls and all twins fans around the world, i will answer yes they did get swept last time they played the yanks.............and twins in 3.

Game 1.......5-2
Game 2.......8-6
Game 3.......74-1

Big game 3 out of morneau, as he hits 9 HR's

Touch em all twinkies

and i'd also like to say !#$# the astros as they knocked my giants out of the playoffs.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

74-1 wow thats a long game


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

holmsvc said:


> Smalls didn't the twins just lose three in a row to the yanks. Yankees in four games, if the twins don't win the first game it's over in three games.


I understand your bitter that Jamal Lewis pulled 9 points last night to seal my one point triumph over your Carp Commanders, but there is no need to take it out on the twinks.

The twins did just get swept, but look at how it was done! Johan only pitched 5 innings of game one, agree or not with that decision, Cy Young will be pitching until the end of the 7th tonight. One of the other games we lost, Kyle Lohse pitched, need I say more. And the other loss came from a couple of runs given up by Balfour. Plus, we had a weak lineup as we rested the regulars.

As I look at it, I am leaning towards 870's prediction, Twins in 3. Lew ford will hit .785 and be the ALDS MVP.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> As I look at it, I am leaning towards 870's prediction, Twins in 3. Lew ford will hit .785 and be the ALDS MVP.


and with 8 jimmyjacks

twins as a team will have 32 long balls in 3 games, it'll be on espn for the next 6 months.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone going to the Twins playoff games? I was lucky enough to go to the World Series only to watch my beloved Braves get thumped in the thunderdome! But it was the best experience of my sporting life! Thanks Dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wouldn't it be sweet if the Twins and Braves met up in the series and the twins thumped em in 4. :lol:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Smalls I am little bitter about the fantasy football. The yankees aren't going to lose this series. If Johan could pitch every game the twins might have a chance. I know the yanks starting pitching sucks, but if they can get the ball to gordon and rivera with a lead they'll be ok. Jeter is always great in the post season and I would expect the same of A Rod.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I still have nightmares about that whole ordeal! Go Braves!!!!! I can hear and feel the drums-a-poundin !!!!

:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I hate that noise.... uke:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I have an idea smalls (fool proof plan for the twins winning the series). They need to pick up Mr.Baseball TOM SELLECK. I saw when he played with those japs and was hitting homeruns all over the place and also he can lay down a MEAN bunt when needed. I say pick him up and put him at 2nd RIVAS IS BAD :beer: :beer: .


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Rivas might not be very good with the stick, but him knifing Gary Sheffield is key to the twins winning the series.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Smalls you are missing the real point here and that is that Tom Selleck is the Twins only chance at winning this series PERIOD.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe Dion will come out of baseball retirement and join the Bravos one more time !!!!!!!!!! Prime Time, Prime Time, Prime Time!


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

You sotans sure have big dreams :rollin: 
Go yanks Go :jammin:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870, leg one of the of the sweep is complete.

GREAT defense last night, solid performances all around. Hopefully Radke can induce 27 ground ball outs as usual tonight and we can keep rolling!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ouch Hoosier.....Yopu still dancin!!!????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> 870, leg one of the of the sweep is complete.


There wasn't much doubt of the sweep, but L. Ford is going to have to pic it up to finish .785 with 8 dongs, i'm getting worried he wont' make it.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

GB4,

Don't worry, I kept this movie playing in my DVD player during the entire game last night.










It is the mantra we need to win the series.

870, give Lew time, and a chance to call a shot to centerfield a la babe ruth in tonights game against Leiber.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm betting Kubel will start at DH in place of Ford tonight.I have a feeling he will do some serios damage.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

BRAVES IN 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

the games on ESPN tonight, berman calling the shots.........................."Stewart up to the plate..first pitch swinging....Back, Back, Back , BACK..Gone.solo shot to start the game for the twins,,jacque jones batting 2nd and he hit a solo shot last night, OH MY,,,BACK BACK BACK BACK, touch em all, back to back jacks to start of the game for the twins. Torii Hunter beaned in the back, that's got to be some pay back for those two home runs lieber has given up." Joe Morgan chimes in, "boy that has to hurt" back to Berman" Oh my lord first pitch swinging for Morneau, back back back back, outahere, that's a two run JIMMYJACK for justin morneau,,,,,,,,,it looks like lieber is coming out of the game." ............-pause for commercial break-


----------

